# Spice Vendor



## raybones (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a good reliable company to order spices in bulk from?  I had a great location in the Italian Market in Philladelphia but they are having some red tape issues with the city.  So as a result I need another place to buy good quality spices in bulk from.


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 5, 2010)

Check them out
http://www.columbiaspice.com/


----------



## ellymae (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Ray - there used to be a place in Reading Terminal Market years ago - not sure if they are still there. 

Where in SE PA are you?


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 5, 2010)

I use americanspice.com
and butcherpacker.com
butcher packer has great prices and american spice is a littl more pricey 
but has a few items that butcher packer does not.
I also buy bulk spices at Resaurant Depot


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 6, 2010)

I just ordered from this company. Should arrive this week.

http://www.myspicesage.com/


----------



## sdesmond (Apr 6, 2010)

this site has a ton of things to order. 

http://allseasoning.com/index.htm


----------



## ohiomountainman (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out spicebarn.com ,they are just outside Columbus Oh. you can buy spices in 50 lbs. bags. real nice people. I've emailed them with a question in the morning and they got back with me in the afternoon.


----------



## raybones (Apr 7, 2010)

Glen Mills, Delaware County Pa.


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 7, 2010)

Penzeys is great.  They have mail order as well as storefronts


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 7, 2010)

Heres a few

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php/cPath/92_21

http://www.columbiaspice.com/

http://www.spicebarn.com/

http://www.thespicehouse.com/


----------



## badfrog (Apr 7, 2010)

Penzeys has the absolute greatest quality of herbs and spices.


----------



## raybones (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I think the Spice Barn looks the best so far.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 15, 2010)

I can buy these locally, they are excellent
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.frontiercoop.com/products/spices.php


----------



## rc1991 (May 24, 2010)

jcurrier said:


> Penzeys is great. They have mail order as well as storefronts


I just found out about this place today from a co-worker. It turns out they have a store front in Grand Central Station in the marketplace which is a block from where I work in NYC. I ended up buying a few things and the q-view I posted earlier of my chicken salad included chipotle I just bought there today! They have a nice selection and good prices - next time I'll see if mail order to NJ is cheaper than paying NYC tax though since they don't have any NJ locations.


----------



## gulf shucker (Jan 20, 2015)

Going to try butcher&packer


----------



## ssorllih (Jan 20, 2015)

I buy from these folks. http://www.a1spiceworld.com/


----------



## yaboyrd (Jan 20, 2015)

Try Sfherb.com based out of San Francisco. Great prices and great people..

Randy


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2015)

Spice specialist!   spicespecialist.com. They have everything and its a family owned business with incredible customer service.  I am lucky enough to be near the warehouse.  It's like Disney world for spices.


----------



## smoooookin (Jun 26, 2016)

I second https://spicespecialist.com! I get all my bulk from there. Lots of hard to find stuff. Some of my favorites:

Granulated Onion  - different than onion powder!

Granulated Garlic - some of the strongest garlic I've ever tasted

Sriracha Powder

Kansas City BBQ

Honey Powder

Hondashi  - kind of a weird ingredient and not cheap but it's my secret ingredient in a recipe of mine ;) made from dried smoked bonito fish.


----------

